# Whynter 172 Cigar Cooler



## Jpunz114 (May 11, 2017)

Seasoning my new Whynter Cigar Cooler. This this is nice. Cant wait to transfer the cigars over.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Damn, looks pretty sharp!


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Awesome. Your going to have a seriously great time filling that bad boy!


----------



## triplezero24 (Apr 11, 2017)

Looks good! But where are all your boxes going to go?


----------



## Jpunz114 (May 11, 2017)

I had to take the sticks out of the boxes and put them in the drawers...and its almost filled up. Might need to get another cooler just for shelves and boxes.


----------



## Jpunz114 (May 11, 2017)

Updated pic how it is setup now. 
And some overflow into my Drew estate 50cnt humidor.


----------



## quesquared (May 23, 2017)

Damn! Very cool setup. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## lilkuku (Jun 14, 2017)

Wow that's nice...what does the previous humidor look like?


----------



## kitchenwarrior (Jun 13, 2017)

Very nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Civicdoodies (Apr 16, 2018)

I wonder if this thread will still be active...

I got a smaller Newair 250 count cooler recently. Do you notice any issues with the temperature DROPPING? Where I live it doesn't get much below 40 in the winter, but it does get that low sometimes, which means my cigars get that cold, and then the temp can swing back up in the afternoon, which I don't love. Any experience with this?


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

I have the Whynter CHC-2515 400 count and really like it. I wiped it down with distilled water then used the small container in the bottom about half full with distilled water for a couple weeks. Then I pulled the water out and it keeps the sticks 65-67% humidity. I did add a digital hygrometer. Well worth $299!


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Civicdoodies said:


> I wonder if this thread will still be active...
> 
> I got a smaller Newair 250 count cooler recently. Do you notice any issues with the temperature DROPPING? Where I live it doesn't get much below 40 in the winter, but it does get that low sometimes, which means my cigars get that cold, and then the temp can swing back up in the afternoon, which I don't love. Any experience with this?


If the ambient temperature drops, the temp in the wineador will drop as well, since it has not way to generate heat, just cool. If your temps are getting that low where you store it, might want to find somewhere warmer. Temp swings that drastic will most certainly affect the cigars negatively.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Civicdoodies (Apr 16, 2018)

TCstr8 said:


> If the ambient temperature drops, the temp in the wineador will drop as well, since it has not way to generate heat, just cool. If your temps are getting that low where you store it, might want to find somewhere warmer. Temp swings that drastic will most certainly affect the cigars negatively.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I've been trying out a seedling propagation mat at the bottom of mine, that is connected to a thermometer and regulator, so that it isn't supposed to drop much below 65/64 now. I haven't heard of anyone else trying that, and I'm just wondering if I'm crazy for trying. I THINK it does a good job of keeping everything more static though...


----------



## PunchMyFuente (Apr 28, 2018)

Civicdoodies said:


> I wonder if this thread will still be active...
> 
> I got a smaller Newair 250 count cooler recently. Do you notice any issues with the temperature DROPPING? Where I live it doesn't get much below 40 in the winter, but it does get that low sometimes, which means my cigars get that cold, and then the temp can swing back up in the afternoon, which I don't love. Any experience with this?


I got your fix. Reflectix insulation should work perfect for you. You can buy it at any big home supply store. You can cut it and wrap your newair on those cool days.


----------



## PunchMyFuente (Apr 28, 2018)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=215778&stc=1&d=1526849112


----------

